
Inside Earth, Microbes Approach Immortality - HillaryBriss
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/artful-amoeba/inside-earth-microbes-approach-immortality/
======
zunzun
My understanding of stellar evolution is that one likely scenario for the sun
is that it would become a red giant whose diameter will exceed the orbital
diameter of the earth. If this happens, then these microbes would not survive
the resulting evaporation of the earth itself.

